# Zillas????



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe they're back?
http://www.nabble.com/Zilla-td22050537.html


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

No updates here yet....

http://www.cafeelectricpress.com/blog/?cat=2

or here...

http://cafeelectric.com/index.php

hmmmm


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Its' possible they are trying to get caught up on existing orders before making the announcement and taking on new builds.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not surprised. I talked with someone at company that builds controllers for aircraft vehicles and they mentioned that Otmar had been in discussions with them regarding picking up the company under license. I could look it up, I think I have it somewhere......


----------



## JimO (May 24, 2008)

U.P.S. just delivered my Zilla Z1K today! It took 7 months to the day. Can't wait till I start working on my S-10, but have to wait untill the end of April to get my garage back. I'm counting the days!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

False alarm: http://www.nabble.com/Re:-Zilla-p22063650.html
Otmar:


> That's great news!
> 
> But I have to say, it's the first I've heard of it!
> Be aware that your source is not very good.
> ...


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

shoot....


----------

